# 70+ year old riders



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

The “60 yr old riders” thread has proved popular in this forum so why not see if there’s interest in 70+. Yeah some of us geezers (I’m 77) are still having fun on mtbs. Who’s out there? @elder_mtber ? @Velobike ? What’s your story?

I’ll kick things off with some “Then and Now” pics (no memes, please!)

*Then* - About 35 years ago I was lucky to meet someone who shared many of the same interests/passions/goals. Somehow I convinced her to tie the knot, so I’ve had a great partner for riding as well as other activities. The photo below shows us on one of a number of bike tours we took in the early ‘90s. We were stoked with our new 1989, “state-of-the art” Fisher mtbs: a CR7 and a Paragon. (note the stylish roadie kit)










*Now* - 30 years of family life and work meant less time on bikes but included a variety of other fun rec activities and adventures. Over the years strength and stamina have waned of course, and both seem to be dropping off more rapidly recently. I probably need to add more resistance and interval work. In any case we continue to enjoy riding, and retirement gives us additional time to do things. These days the wheels stick closer to the ground and the mountain biking is more chill - smelling the cliff rose and appreciating the scenery. Here in southern California we’re fortunate to be able to ride year-round, and when we travel we take our Sprinter van for comfort, shelter, and much needed showers (our roughing it days are over). The van also makes it easy to head out on short excursions (annual trips the desert in winter, Mammoth Mtn and Lake Tahoe in summer) as well as multi-week pilgrimages to Utah and Colorado. The pics below are from our Spring trip to Utah this year. (I don’t have many of me so you get to see the more photogenic mrs levity on our rides)

heading to the MORE FUN section









“Ramblin” along slickrock









good times











Despite injuries most of the body is managing to hold together, but knee issues (osteoarthritis) have made hiking more difficult. Fortunately cycling is OK thus far, but knee replacements are looming in the future. We’ve been riding e-bikes in addition to our regular mtbs the last few years, and pedal assist will probably become more the norm at some point. The e-bikes are a hoot and allow us to link multiple long days or to recover (at least somewhat) from sessions on the non-assist bikes. The pics below show the new scooters we took on this year’s Fall trip to Utah:

















Occasionally we leave the mtbs behind and head out on road/gravel rides. Here are a couple of shots from Death Valley Natl Park last March:

















Keep ‘em spinning!

(Three years from now I hope to be able to post in a ”80+ riders” thread ;-) )


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

That's awesome, man. You certainly don't look 77. You and your wife both look very fit.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Levity, where in so cal? I grew up in San Diego, but have lived in Utah for almost 20 years now. I'm 71 now Live in Park City and mostly ride with my wife as well. We also have a camper van, and travel quite a bit. If you come to this area you should get a hold of me, we could show you around.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll be legally able to post in this thread in less than 12 months -- see you then!
Meanwhile, great stuff, Levity -- way to GO! Showin' us slightly younger cats how to keep on keepin' on.
That shot of Mrs. Levity with the canyon background is world class. 
=sParty


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Seven years away for me. Love to see this kind of inspiration for my future riding. 

Not to mention Sparty gifting himself with a new dirt bike for an early 70th birthday present!!!


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Did a road trip to St.George, UT on my 70th b-day this past spring. This is me on Wire Mesa. The trip was awesome.










Then several weeks ago, did another to AZ and NM. Wolvertine Mtn, Prescott and Ruidoso were a couple of my stops.


















Slower climbing now then back in the day but still getting out there and enjoying it more than ever. Live in So. Cal. and my local trails are only a few minutes pedaling from home, so I ride 6 days a week. I am very lucky.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! I enjoy MTBR for learning, laughing, and sharing the stoke.

@mactweek – Home is Irvine with local riding in the hills behind Laguna Beach. Our Utah travels usually take us south, but it would be great to head north your way. Thank you for the offer! And if you come this way give me a shout.

@Sparticus - looking forward to sParty posts here next year!

@soulshaker – Beautiful pics! We like to stop in Zion and ride the JEM trails and Wire Mesa on our way to and from Moab and Colorado. Haven’t been back to AZ since past bike tours - you’ve inspired me to return. And yes, we’re both lucky.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll be 72 in a couple of weeks. I made it 71 years and 11 months without major health issues. In November, I took a double barrel took the face (metaphorically). Diagnosed with CLL (old man cancer) and major heart issues. The cancer won't take me down for quite a while. Just had a pacemaker/defib installed. I plan on being back on the MTB Dec 17th and CX racing by this summer.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

You have a great attitude @ddoh
Best wishes on your recovery and good luck in the races!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ddoh said:


> I'll be 72 in a couple of weeks. I made it 71 years and 11 months without major health issues. In November, I took a double barrel took the face (metaphorically). Diagnosed with CLL (old man cancer) and major heart issues. The cancer won't take me down for quite a while. Just had a pacemaker/defib installed. I plan on being back on the MTB Dec 17th and CX racing by this summer.


Best of luck. I have two friends with CLL -- they're both doing well.
Hope you do likewise.
=sParty


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks! I've always been able to recover from stuff and get back on the bike so I'm very optimistic on my return to riding.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

levity said:


> The “60 yr old riders” thread has proved popular in this forum so why not see if there’s interest in 70+. Yeah some of us geezers (I’m 77) are still having fun on mtbs. Who’s out there? @elder_mtber ? @Velobike ? What’s your story?...
> 
> ...(Three years from now I hope to be able to post in a ”80+ riders” thread ;-) )


Also 77.

It's not been a great year because of leg problems. My left leg has been blowing up, swelling until it's hard to bend. Turns out I have an "incompetent vein". On top of this I then injured my left knee somewhat painfully.

As a result I've not done any centuries this year, nothing over 50 miles and the knee problem has made putting pressure on a pedal very painful (I don't take pain killers).

It was a Catch-22. I couldn't ride my singlespeed up steep hills because the pain made me suck my teeth, and gears were useless because I could not spin because my leg was ridiculously swollen and inflexible.

I got fed up of the 'what do expect at your age' stuff and the offerings of magic pharmaceutical potions so I decided I may as well work on the principle my fitness today is going to be better than tomorrow so enjoy what I can do while I can.

I've got a 24 hour solo coming up in January which I usually do on my singlespeed and I've been dreading it because of the lack of saddle time, but then I formed an evil plan. They don't care how you do your lap so long as you have a bike. My plan was to run as much as possible up the hills and freewheel the downs (there's not much flat in the race).

Unlike most of my evil plans this has seemed to work. I started running* up steep climbs and can manage a 600' ascent (half of it very steep) without getting breathless or stopping. I'm now doing it twice back to back. The second lap is tough and I have to gasp a bit, but it's looking good, and I'm aiming for a 3 lap session soon. The swelling has gone down considerably and much to my surprise the knee pain has gone as well.

I got back on my singlespeed fat bike this week and picked a few stiff climbs. The good news is I had only a few minor twinges from my knee.

My problem is I now have only 6 weeks to get bike fit for a 24 hour effort. There's no age category, so I'm competing against really fit types. Hopefully this year we'll get blizzards and 80 mph winds like we have had in the past - that might slow the competition down to my sort of pace. 



Pic is one of the climbs (255m ascent) and at the top is the remains of an Iron Age vitrified fort.












*When I say running it's less like a gazelle, and more like speedy shuffling.


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

Will post a reply after March when I hit 70. Recovering now from a Grade 3 A/C shoulder separation. Hoping to be back soon. Can't get too out of shape. Yeah it would be very cool to do a celebratory trip for my 70th. You guys are inspiring me.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Velobike said:


> Also 77.
> 
> It's not been a great year because of leg problems. My left leg has been blowing up, swelling until it's hard to bend. Turns out I have an "incompetent vein". On top of this I then injured my left knee somewhat painfully.
> 
> ...


Velobike, you have always inspired me.
I should tell you this because it's true.
Although I could never ride a handlebar setup like yours. 
But anyway best of luck getting all your mobility back.
100%
I fear the day that I suffer loss of mobility -- any loss of mobility.
It'd be easier to deal with if I lose all mobility at once, because then I'd know what to do.
Kindly administer the Pink Liquid, Doctor.
But to lose it a little at a time would be most agonizing.
Will I get better?
How long?
Can I ride like this?
How much pain am I willing to endure?
Maybe I'll be lucky enough to go in a car wreck.
=sParty


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> ...How much pain am I willing to endure?


That was what fired my decision to go running. I'd been sedentary to take it easy and hopefully recover but the pain wasn't going away, I was gaining weight. 

I decided "eff it" and that I may as well be out in the hills.

Thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kosmo said:


> Seven years away for me. Love to see this kind of inspiration for my future riding.
> 
> Not to mention Sparty gifting himself with a new dirt bike for an early 70th birthday present!!!


sParty gifted himself a g-bike, now we hafta start a g-bike hate thread...

Levity, you and I spoke recently and you know my situation albeit, 70's a decade away...
Needless to say, my one speed automatic was the influencer whom of which I was willing to follow.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Velobike said:


> . , , I've got a 24 hour solo coming up in January which I usually do on my singlespeed and I've been dreading it because of the lack of saddle time, but then I formed an evil plan. They don't care how you do your lap so long as you have a bike. My plan was to run as much as possible up the hills and freewheel the downs (there's not much flat in the race). . .


Velobike – you are one determined guy (!) and a positive example for many us.

Good luck with the 24-hour solo. Let us know how it goes. Hope that knee proves to be as strong as your will (though the time may eventually come to resort to “magic pharmaceutical potions”).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

@Velobike , glad to read you and the bike are still out there and sorry to read about your issues.

Reminds me a bit of a dirty duathlon I did several years ago. I met a guy a little older than me on the trails, training for the upcoming race as was I. At the race, on the run leg, we kept yo-yoing as he was walking up the hills where I would run past him and then he's pretty much sprint the downs and come flying past me. I was amazed at how it all equaled out!

My father fly fished into his late 80s, wading out into swift, rocky streams with the use of a walking pole to help him balance. He gave up backpacking at the age of 83.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

chazpat said:


> ...My father fly fished into his late 80s, wading out into swift, rocky streams with the use of a walking pole to help him balance. He gave up backpacking at the age of 83.


Wading? I prefer to take my bike. 

(Not to be recommended - that was snow melt, and the river was rising rapidly)


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Wading? I prefer to take my bike.
> 
> (Not to be recommended - that was snow melt, and the river was rising rapidly)
> 
> View attachment 2012254


Velobike – based on your earlier posts I figured that you were “determined, willful”.

based on this picture I now conclude that you are also “certifiably crazy” LOL


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

YetiBear said:


> Will post a reply after March when I hit 70. Recovering now from a Grade 3 A/C shoulder separation. Hoping to be back soon. Can't get too out of shape. Yeah it would be very cool to do a celebratory trip for my 70th. You guys are inspiring me.


My wife had a grade 3 in 2020, with no long term functional effect, just ‘the bump”. Only then did we learn how common it is, especially from football. Good luck!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

levity said:


> Velobike – based on your earlier posts I figured that you were “determined, willful”.
> 
> based on this picture I now conclude that you are also “certifiably crazy” LOL


To be expected, we are tawkin' Velo...


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

73.8 years here...every little tenth of a year counts now !! Still riding 2-3 times a week...slower and with more walking of steeps and technical...but still out there for the beauty and fun. Just got my early Christmas present..an new Ibis Mojo 4...very fun bike !!







Here I am at Bears Ears in Utah, on my older Pivot Mach 6 camping and riding, last year. I also have an ebike Orbea Rise which is fun but feels so big and heavy compared to regular bikes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go, Julie! You're out there playin' and that's the important part.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

You go, Julie! I hope the new Ibis can match your Mojo! 💪

Is the above photo in the Abajo Mtns?


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

levity said:


> You go, Julie! I hope the new Ibis can match your Mojo! 💪
> 
> Is the above photo in the Abajo Mtns?


Yes…North Bears Ears trip with Western Spirit !


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

I was going to post something weather related in the Southern California forum but thought fellow 70+ folks living in colder climes might like to see some trails in the SoCal desert – our version of “chill” winter riding.

A storm has closed many of our coastal trails, and we hoped some of the moisture would make it to the desert so the sand would be more rideable. But there’s a reason the desert is a desert – it lies in a rain shadow. Despite heavy rain/snow in the local mountains next to nothing made it to the areas we like to ride around Anza Borrego Desert State Park. While we wait for stronger storms here are some pics from the last couple of winters.

Most washes dry quickly and become rideable even after heavy rains


















However, debris flows in canyons with large drainages can cause flooding and create pools of quicksand-type muck. An example: Arroyo Seco del Diablo (“Dry” Wash of the Devil)









Fortunately, shorter canyons are generally fine after a few days



























Another benefit of rain is that desert flowers start to bloom









It can also bring out strange creatures. Mrs levity wanted to turn this frog into a prince but, alas, she had to just continue riding with me.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice photos, When I lived in San Diego, we would go to Anza Borrego in the winter as well. Rode those same trails as well. Brings back lots of fine memories.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

My 71st in October. My riding partner (and brother in law) convinced my wife that I needed more than one gear so she bought me a new FS Giant Trance On a trip to Sisters, OR.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Crankyone said:


> My 71st in October. My riding partner (and brother in law) convinced my wife that I needed more than one gear so she bought me a new FS Giant Trance On a trip to Sisters, OR.
> View attachment 2013684
> 
> View attachment 2013683


I guess you'll have to be known as CrankyoneX12 now!

Details on your Trek SS mullet? "Ho Lee Chit" 
(or a link if you've previously described it)


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Fun to watch - a 77th birthday tribute to Charlie Kelly by Mountain Bike Action, video of a 1979 downhill race on Mt Tam and clips of a young Gary Fisher.









VIDEO: DOWNHILL RACING IN 1979 - Mountain Bike Action Magazine


Watch legendary riders Gary Fisher and Charlie Kelly race the Repack course and talk about the early days of the sport.



mbaction.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

levity said:


> Fun to watch - a 77th birthday tribute to Charlie Kelly by Mountain Bike Action, video of a 1979 downhill race on Mt Tam and clips of a young Gary Fisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! The things we did in the early 70's! It was all the rage. Good times and fond memories forged at a time when there were no "mountain bikes" as we have come to know them today.
We cobbled together some amazing rides and some downright dangerous rides. A look at the videos put together by Rev106 is a testament to the era.
The OG Schwinn knobby was what we had for flubber. They kinda worked. Width was labeled as 2.125. Later came the IRC Racer X-1 knobby, another 2.125 but a traditional knobby was now available as a 26". We thought we died and went to heaven! They sure did a marvelous job at that point. No vanity tires, just plain knobby tire that worked.

Rev106's contribution to a tradition.

I am truly grateful for having been in the midst of that era. 
Common drivetrains were 1 speed, two speed, three speed and five speed. Drum brakes were also a feature that many had at that point. Coaster brake was the most common.
Frankly, I greatly appreciate the folks that still organize such events as Rev106 has been. When I see the videos, I remember being in the center of that type of scene in the OG days.
It really brings the fond memories to the front burner and it is outstanding!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Am I growing up at last?

Four days to go to a 24 hour solo race and I've made a sensible decision.

I've previously mentioned how little time I've had on the bike in the last 12 months because of knee problems and a leg swelling up like an elephant.

Now I have had a cold for the last week and am barely recovered, so I've been shitting myself about the race.

My darling wife of the last 55 years has told me it's really bloody stupid for an old guy like me to be doing a 24 hour race in winter on a rigid singlespeed. Mind you, she's been telling me that each year for the last 17 years, maybe her sage advice has eventually sunk in.

So I've done the smart thing, recognised that decrepitude has finally caught up with me, and fitted gears to to my rigid erstwhile singlespeed.

Next year I might even add a bouncy front end to it. (To be fair to myself I have always said that when I get old and frail, I'd fit gears and suspension)

Weather forecast is truly horrible. Instead of nice subzero conditions with blizzards and ice it looks like we'll get just above zero (ºC) and winds in the 30+mph range which means the projected rain will be horizontal. Ugh.

Frabjous joy, but still shitting myself. Wife remains unsympathetic.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like a fun weekend coming up @Velobike ! Best wishes!

LIs there a web link to the race so we can suffer vicariously?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

levity said:


> LIs there a web link to the race so we can suffer vicariously?


I don't think there's any live updates so you don't have to suffer needlessly. 

https://strathpuffer.co.uk

As usual there's some quality riders including one of the current world 24 hour tandem record holders. He's a regular, but his team-mate (Guy Martin) isn't doing it this year though. 

There's a total of 850 riders and about 150 of those are soloists. Not bad for a wee event in a tiny village no-one has heard off in the Scottish Highlands.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Whew, entries are closed - dodged that one. Sounds like sooo much fun 🤣

Assuming your survive we expect a full description of how it went!!!


----------

